# Uber lost hundreds of millions in the last quarter



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://fortune.com/2016/12/19/uber-financials-2016/








Uber lost more than $800 million in the third quarter, according to a report from tech news site _The Information_, citing anonymous sources. But Uber's exit from China in the middle of the quarter slowed the growth rate of those losses to less than 25% year-over-year, down from a 34% year-over-year drop in the second quarter, when it lost $750 million, according to a Bloomberg report in August, while still operated in China.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

800mil.
A mil here , a mil there.

We'll eventually be talking about real money.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They are trying to pare some of the losses. Well, if you don't subsidize rides or drivers and actually charge a fair price for everyone involved. Maybe you would make some money.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Guardian reported the same thing. 2.2 bil for the first 9 months, 800 mil for the final quarter. Let's do some math:
2.2 billion 
+
800 million 
=
3 billion
Right, Tedgey?
I may have been stoned for algebra II both times I failed it, but I'm pretty sure I'm on to something here- 3 billion lost in 2016.

Are they afraid to put that in print?
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-losses-despite-surge-in-revenues-reports-say


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

How long can a business (that builds or produces zip) continue to lose money before the IRS starts laughing at you?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You only worry when the IRS *stops* laughing and wants to be paid.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

3 billion lost...


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

questions, questions...
1- Who might be leaking the Uber's financials to the tech website called The Information?
2- Is Uber actually losing $9 million every day?
3- Will Uber lose $3 billion on $5.5 billion in overall sales of 2016? How is this different than selling $1 coffee for 30 cents?
4- Is Uber still valued around $68 billion? (Lyft is valued $5.5 billion)
5- Will Uber have an IPO in 2017?
6- How can you run your company at a loss and expect to be so valuable?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Where does everyone think this "lost" money went?

It went, in part, to the Us, the Drivers. I know no one will want to believe that, but those $1000 referral bonuses didn't come from the money fairy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> questions, questions...
> 1- Who might be leaking the Uber's financials to the tech website called The Information?
> 2- Is Uber actually losing $9 million every day?
> 3- Will Uber lose $3 billion on $5.5 billion in overall sales of 2016? How is this different than selling $1 coffee for 30 cents?
> ...


Answer to #5- NO. Uber will never have an IPO.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My theory is that UBER is taking every penny of revenue and hiding it offshore for when the inevitable crash hits them and their VCs storm the Bastille with lawyers guns and subpoenas.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My theory is that UBER is taking every penny of revenue and hiding it offshore for when the inevitable crash hits them and their VCs storm the Bastille with lawyers guns and subpoenas.


That's exactly what's happening right now, they stay zero-profit in U.S, and in order to keep international revenue from being taxed at the U.S. corporate rate of 35%, everything else goes to the tax haven of Bermuda. ---> double irish/dutch sandwich


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

There's a point of running a company at a loss. Netflix is a good example and so is Amazon. But at some point Amazon and netflix need to make profit. And sometimes companies do go in the red on purpose but its from borrowing money to make new tv shows.


----------



## LetteJockey (Nov 20, 2016)

*Uber losses expected to hit $3 billion in 2016 despite revenue growth*

Uber's losses are growing from $2.2 billion last year to an expected $3 billion this year, according to multiple reports this week from The Information and others.

It's hard to fathom Uber operating so far from profitability at a time when it feels like an established mainstream brand on the global stage.

Hip hop stars like Drake or Wiz Khalifa commonly name check Uber now in their lyrics, and multiple Hollywood studios have signed big names, including Will Ferrell, to produce and star in comedies about Uber drivers.

The ride hailing pioneer is expected to surpass $5.5 billion in net revenue in 2016, according to a Bloomberg report, up from an estimated $2 billion in revenue last year.

https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/21/u...hit-3-billion-in-2016-despite-revenue-growth/


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

With talk of autonomous vehicle software, it wouldn't surprise me if uber has received grant funding from the government to further develop such technology. Bottomline, uber is playing with others people money.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Could have been worse. They could have lost a Billion in the last quarter.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

LetteJockey said:


> *Uber losses expected to hit $3 billion in 2016 despite revenue growth*
> 
> Uber's losses are growing from $2.2 billion last year to an expected $3 billion this year, according to multiple reports this week from The Information and others.
> 
> ...


That's BULLSHIT about the revenue growth. These journalists really have no clue. They need to look up the term CHANNEL STUFFING.

Uber grew their revenues by subsidizing drivers with the METALS PROGRAM. They are full of SMOKE.

Here's an example even a 4-year old can understand:

Pax pays $6 for a ride. Driver gets 2X under Uber's Metals program boost.

Booking fee aside, Uber claims $12 in revenues (instead of the $6 the pax paid) for the ride and takes their 25% or $3 commission.

Voila.... revenue growth.

Why do you think Uber did the Metals program? To boost their top line numbers. Why? To desperately suck in more investors into the hype "story". Unfortunately, it seems the Saudis were the last bunch of numbnuts to cut a 9-figure check.

In reality, all they did was stuff the channel. This was pretty stupid since their top-line numbers will COLLAPSE next quarter after dropping the boost rates and getting rid of the Metals program all together.

Man I wish Uber was a public company, I would back up the truck and load up the shorts. Channel stuffing, pump-n-dump and bait-n-shaft ... these guys are so crooked, they will NEVER IPO.

BONG!!!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

run26912 said:


> That's BULLSHIT about the revenue growth. These journalists really have no clue.


But article says someone leaked the financials from Uber to the journalist. What's your take on that?


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fortune.com/2016/12/19/uber-financials-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber China is a totally different entity and therefore they didn't report numbers to anyone. Kinda like what all the too big to fail banks did with their off shore/off the books "special purpose entities" (SPE) during the financial meltdown. That crap only came to light when helicopter Ben rolled out the TARP program with taxpayers footing the bill.

Uber is not Netflix or Amazon. Uber subsidizes it's drivers and THEN TAKES A COMMISSION ON IT as they treat it as REVENUE. Who does that?!?!? If they were a public company, they would be under SEC investigation faster than you can shout PONZI SCHEME...

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> But article says someone leaked the financials from Uber to the journalist. What's your take on that?


Probably a pissed off investor who realized he will never see his money again....

BONG!!!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Probably a pissed off investor who realized he will never see his money again....
> 
> BONG!!!


 What about Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, that Uber banked $3.5 billion cash from?


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> What about Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, that Uber banked $3.5 billion cash from?


Don't expect Travis to visit Saudi Arabia anytime soon...

BONG!!!


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

did u learn NOTHING from the Presidential Debates? Prez Elect Trump used a $900ml loss in his $3bl business to Not Pay Federal Taxes for 10 YEARS.

Uber Will not pay taxes because of those"Leaked" loses. *And it's ALL Legal.* Just Ask President Elect Trump


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fortune.com/2016/12/19/uber-financials-2016/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I never get surge,bonus,or incentive.wonder where they LOST IT ?


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

As I understand it Uber is counting on driverless cars to make Uber profitable. In the mean time they are living off investor funding with that goal in mind.

Uber will either make driverless vehicles work or go belly up. Either way the future of the Uber driver is limited.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Answer to #5- NO. Uber will never have an IPO.


I disagree. Sooner rather than later, the venture capitalists will lose faith in Uber to repay, going to the general public through an IPO might be their only option. With all of the public relations they've spent on, there are still a lot of people jazzed up by Uber, it could be viable.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines (Aug 31, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Where does everyone think this "lost" money went?
> 
> It went, in part, to the Us, the Drivers. I know no one will want to believe that, but those $1000 referral bonuses didn't come from the money fairy.


Also, the fat power driver bonuses. Full time drivers getting $500/ week, $2000/mo.


----------

